# No idea where to start



## MacColl218 (May 17, 2011)

Hello one and all.
Hope we're all having a fine day,

Anyway I'm new to all this and I've no idea to start.
Recently my Gran died (My only real tie to staying in Scotland, I was her carer). Anyway now that she is gone I don't want to stay here anymore. My mum's in the same mind and is set up to move to the great down under.
Anyway I'm wandering off topic.
I would like to move to France or Spain. Somewhere still in europe so I can go to Scotland to Visit family.

I'm 21, male, with a little capital behind me (£15k), nothing awe inspiring. I am interested in setting up a restraunt/cafe. I'm not bothered where in France or Spain (I choose these over germany, italy etc. because I know the languages better).

So before coming here I googled around. The amount of information is simply overwhelming, but nothing really gives me a checklist or a how to.

Anyway if anyone can help me with the best way of making this dream a reality, then I would love you and forever more.

Best Regards,
Scott.

P.s I'm looking to move between 1 and 2 years
p.p.s I Have also posted this in the France forum, sorry if that's not allowed


----------



## AlfacarPeter (Sep 30, 2010)

MacColl218 said:


> Hello one and all.
> Hope we're all having a fine day,
> 
> Anyway I'm new to all this and I've no idea to start.
> ...


The best advice I can think of is - be realistic, and the most important thing is learn the language or if you have a bit of Spanish/French, etc, do whatever you can to improve it. It´s one thing trying to learn in the UK, it´s another thing completely when you´re surrounded by people who don´t speak a word of English and aren´t going to compensate for a non-native. The other thing is - don´t forget that we´re still in the middle of an economic crisis that (at least in Spain) doesn´t show many signs of coming to an end so be realistic re: what you want to do and remember that, depending on where you decide to go, there are probably a lot of other people trying to do the same thing. Hold on to your dreams though and don´t let anybody put you off if it´s what you really want to do. I reckon that self-employment is a good way to go - in fact, in some areas such as inland Andalucia where I live, it´s probably the only remotely viable option at the moment. Talk to lots of people who´ve already made the move and make sure you get both sides of the coin, both positive and negative. Research, research and more research!!
All the best!
Peter.


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Agreed with what Peter says.

I was your age when I decided to move to Spain (21), now going on 28 I lived in Malaga for a few months and hopped around to see which area suits me best.

The point is, it took me nearly 7 years to fully prepare myself for the move and during that time the economic situation took a down turn. Jobs are out of the question unless you have a specific skill that is needed and you are fluent in Spanish, even then chances are slim.

Self employment, was the only option I could see to take, but which? Bars etc.....is pretty risky as you will read everywhere, handy man work, well you can throw a rock in any direction and hit a plumber, electrician etc...and lets not forget, in Spain your success is also measured by the people you know.

So at only 21, do not rush into anything, take your time and as Peter says, research, you will find your heading soon enough.

Here to help.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dont waste your capital on a bar. It's just not worth the risk.
Use search on here and view past discussions. You'd have to be extremely lucky and work all hours God sends to make a go of it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MacColl218 said:


> Hello one and all.
> Hope we're all having a fine day,
> 
> Anyway I'm new to all this and I've no idea to start.
> ...


First of all come over with your mum and do some research. Visit bars, chat to their owners and patrons, other possible businesses, look at prices of everything from food to property. Look at a few areas and generally get a feel for the place... Oh and have a bit of a holiday too

Jo xxx


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your bereavement, when one is a carer it becomes your life and whilst it is sad your Gran has passed away you are young enough to make a go of anything you put your hand to. 

I agree with the other posters, research, research, research. Life is hard here at the moment, the recession is biting hard and not showing any real signs of lessening, indeed my bank manager is saying it is going to get worse before it gets better. Real bundle of joy he is I can tell you, But saying that, if you really want to come over, then do so, if you don't you will regret it for the rest of your life, however, do not commit to anything until you are sure it is what you want and for heavens sake learn the language. It is all well and good knowing a smattering of French and Spanish but you really need to be fluent to deal with other businesses, tax officials etc etc, otherwise be prepared to pay someone to act as a translator.

Good luck and may all your dreams come true..


----------

